# Is my Hygro OK?



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I noticed the leaves of my hygro are a bit brown, some with a few holes, or dead looking leaves. 
I never realized it, but my light was on from there 12pm to 3am. Plus I dose with Excel and have been doing so every other day. Just planted a couple days ago.

I don't have stats for my tank right now as I am sick with a cold and have shake hands it's best I wait till I am better so I don't mess it up.

My tank temp is also 68 not sure if this is a helping piece of info.


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks very much like acclimation melt to me (and given the time frame). Hopefully that's what it is and it'll have a full recovery once your hygro sheds some older leaves.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oh right I read something about that. I've read on so many plants my data is mixed. 

Will it drop all the leaves?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oh and thanks for the quick response,


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

You may lose a majority of the original leaves but as long as you are getting good new growth, that'll help the plants recover.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Yes I seem to be getting some good growths in.


----------

